# Port mansfield tomorrow



## DragAddiction (Sep 10, 2008)

Had 3 guys that were going tomorrow but they ended up not being able to go. Planning on going deep trolling and bottom fishing. Its down to me and the wife. It would be nice to have another guy or 2 on the boat. Pm or call me if you're interested. Ryan 956 226 9174


----------

